# Teaching horse to pull a drag



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Hoo boy. I would only do very small areas. And it sounds kind of dicey at that, with being slick and uphill. And, it sounds like tight quarters on the corners. 

There is a lot of "drag" pulling one of those, generally. Then add up hill and slick. Would the mare needs caulks/be sharp shod to handle it and get her own footing?

IF you go ahead and try it I would only do it with a harness and a single tree. A work harness. Collars and all. 

It's difficult to imagine the area you describe and I may be over-thinking what you have there. Any way to post a photo of the area(s)?


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

You are probably over thinking. The area isn't that bad. A tractor would get in their fine. The truck we have does not have 4 wheel drive. It's not all mud either. Patches of mud by the water bucket and gate. I would not drag after rain though.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There is a difference in giving to pressure from a hand or finger placed on the chest and an even amount of pressure across a wider area. The drafts have never gotten confused starting out. If you think she might but has no resistance to following someone (perhaps enticed with treats) the first few times with weight behind her start there. A tire makes a decent drag for small areas and she would be less likely to injure herself if she did back up over/onto/in it.


----------

